# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  AEOS, all-electric semi truck, Cummins, Inc., Columbus, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cummins, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

The first all-electric semi truck isn't from Tesla




> Fortune 500 company Cummins beats Tesla to announcing a fully electric commercial truck, and it could come to roads as soon as 2019.


"Cummins beats Tesla to the punch by revealing electric semi truck"
Diesel engine stalwart shows sleek electric big rig designed for short hauls.

by Chris Paukert
August 30, 2017

----------

